# Uber is forcing six-hour rest breaks on busy US drivers



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

*Uber is forcing six-hour rest breaks on busy US drivers
To curb drowsy driving, the app goes offline after 12 hours on the road.*








Steve Dent

With its latest app update, Uber is forcing US drivers to take a six hour break after working 12 straight hours. The company implemented a similar feature in the UK earlier this year, but lets American drivers work two hours longer. The app will issue three warnings, starting after 10 hours of straight driving, before going offline and forcing drivers to stop. The aim is to put a halt to drowsy driving that causes 4,000 accidents a year, the company said in a statement.

The feature will count most driving time, including being stopped at a light, with the exception of a few things like when you're waiting in an airport parking lot. Uber said it drew on driver experience and road safety groups to calculate the totals. "There's definitely a lot of third-party expertise that has gone into our thinking," Uber safety head Sachin Kansal told _TechCrunch_. "But it's also that we know how our drivers drive, we know road conditions, so we have baked all that into it as well."

The change won't affect most drivers, as over 60 percent don't use Uber more than 10 hours a day. It's quite likely that the app won't even stop those who work more than 12 hours. Sherpashare, a driver assistant app, estimated that nearly three-quarters of drivers use more than one service. That would enable them to, say, use Uber for the first part of a day, then flip to another and keep working as long as they want.

Nevertheless, Uber put a lot of thought into the feature before implementing it in the US. Based on data it gathered in the UK, Australia and elsewhere, it introduced the extra notifications so that the limit doesn't surprise drivers when they hit it. Rival Lyft offers a similar feature, but lets drivers operate 14 hours before shutting them off and doesn't offer as many notifications

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.en...2/uber-six-hour-rest-breaks-12-hours-driving/


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

ABOUT TIME...!!!

oh...sorry I shouted...butt...

ABOUT FRICKING TIME...!!!

maybe it will help alleviate...

A bit of the driver saturation...

And make things a bit safer...8>)

Every now and then...

They get something right...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

They also encourage dangerous driving with their quest promotions.

I got one last week with four hours notice before it started. They wanted me to complete 65 trips in 30 hours.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Rakos said:


> ABOUT TIME...!!!
> 
> oh...sorry I shouted...butt...
> 
> ...


I like that they do it on lyft
I kind of wish it was 14 hours though, like lyft.
But I do like that they'll give more notices of time spent.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

This is a good thing.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Amazing it only took Uber 6 years to figure out one thing that has common sense lol I bet the dude working the coffee shop at HQ or the janitor told them to start doing it.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

Personally, I dont see how they are going to get this to stick. The way they are doing it, is against how transportation laws are now written. Although I don't like lyfts method, they are doing it correctly. This is kind of Ubers way of trying to skirt the laws, that will ultimately get changed.


----------



## ALPHAZR1 (Feb 11, 2018)

When you hit your twelve hours of driving, it only makes you log out for 6 hours. I got logged out twice this past weekend. It was no big inconvenience as it was giving me updates of how much drive time I had left. Also, if you are logged in and not moving, it only subtracts the first 5 minutes from your drive time.
You can check how much drive time you have left by going to account in your driver app and select driving time.


----------



## ALPHAZR1 (Feb 11, 2018)

UberBeamer said:


> I do think it's a good thing overall. I know I'm feeling pretty worn out long before 12 hours. And that's including any time I was stopped.
> 
> I just wonder how it's going to impact the number of drivers out on the streets at certain times. It seems it could go either way.


Well I think it's safe to say no matter what, it will mean less drivers on the road overall at any given time. My hunch is that drivers will try to save their hours for traditionally busier times of day and and then log off for the slower periods. So if you're a full-time driver I imagine that would equate to more rides for you. And honestly this is not even going to affect 95% of drivers out there. It says 12 hours of drive time and that equates to many more hours than just 12. Unless you're circling the city looking for rides Non-Stop. It will be hard for most drivers to put in the number of hours it's going to require for this feature to put them out of service. Even if it does is only 6 hours, and then it resets.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

My all time high recorded shift. Lol


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> My all time high recorded shift. Lol
> View attachment 204285


Boss lol


----------



## ALPHAZR1 (Feb 11, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> My all time high recorded shift. Lol
> 
> View attachment 204285


How many rides did you get on that route?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

ALPHAZR1 said:


> How many rides did you get on that route?


 31 trips

I ended up in Zombie Mode trying to meet a deadline.

The bad thing about driving so many hours like this, is that depression sets in. If you don't realize you can get depressed by not having enough sleep, then bad stuff can take place. That guy that shot himself last week said something about 120 hours a week he worked. I have been there, and done that except the suicide part. You can end up shooting yourself in the head, if you don't rest.

Many drivers will switch over to Lyft when the 6 hour window takes place.


----------



## ALPHAZR1 (Feb 11, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> 31 trips
> 
> I ended up in Zombie Mode trying to meet a deadline.


I hit 47 rides this last friday, it was probably closer to 54 though, some were pool.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

As independent contractors this should fall on the driver (business owner)
This is just another example of drivers being employees.



FormerTaxiDriver said:


> 31 trips
> 
> I ended up in Zombie Mode trying to meet a deadline.
> 
> ...


Driving over 6 hours for any human being is criminal.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

ALPHAZR1 said:


> I hit 47 rides this last friday, it was probably closer to 54 though, some were pool.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

There's nothing stopping him/her from switching to another app and keep going.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> There's nothing stopping him/her from switching to another app and keep going.


Uber doesn't do anything that doesn't benefit Uber, it's protecting liability in some way, I'm guessing hours logged in on a lawsuit


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

ALPHAZR1 said:


> I hit 47 rides this last friday, it was probably closer to 54 though, some were pool.


Damn.. My record was 32.....couple 25-28 Saturdays... 47 is beast


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

ALPHAZR1 said:


> I hit 47 rides this last friday, it was probably closer to 54 though, some were pool.


Jesus, now I know where all my ignored rides go.


----------



## ALPHAZR1 (Feb 11, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> Damn.. My record was 32.....couple 25-28 Saturdays... 47 is beast


Yea it was a grind, no doubt. I drive every other weekend and get 90 to 120 rides. Im hurting for a couple days after that.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

ALPHAZR1 said:


> Yea it was a grind, no doubt. I drive every other weekend and get 90 to 120 rides. Im hurting for a couple days after that.


Good for you man......make that money!!!!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Anyone remember Uber ‘ice cream’ I’m sure they had ride count in mind when they came up with that shitstorm, or Uber puppies LOL man, this company has their priorities in the wrong order


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Anyone remember Uber 'ice cream' I'm sure they had ride count in mind when they came up with that shitstorm, or Uber puppies LOL man, this company has their priorities in the wrong order


I'm getting out when I see Uber funeral....a low income way to get those loved one's to the parlor


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

UberBeamer said:


> Excellent point. I hadn't thought about that and how it might impact saturation with other providers. It might end up being a boon for Lyft, Fasten, RideAustin, etc.


I dont talk about sane options across the national forum (that COULD be everywhere) it gets back lash, but hey, we don't see Austin people using them, so Ef it, the pax have choices here, and they act like the dumbasses they are and go Uber pool. Frustrating.



jgiun1 said:


> I'm getting out when I see Uber funeral....a low income way to get those loved one's to the parlor


Took this one pax from India that said a lot of ambulances are all Uber's, and that they have some thing on their roof that can be the difference, jebus man..all stories, ..but I beleive it


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

UberBeamer said:


> I'd totally do UberAmbulence. I bet the pax are more appreciative and tend not to complain much.


Going 2018 with "Nauh Brah!" Lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mole said:


> This is a good thing.


Bring it down to 8 hours and I'll own the drunks all by myself.



Jay Dean said:


> Amazing it only took Uber 6 years to figure out one thing that has common sense lol I bet the dude working the coffee shop at HQ or the janitor told them to start doing it.


What's amazing is that they had to do it because drivers don't have the common sense to know when to call it a day.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Bring it down to 8 hours and I'll own the drunks all by myself.
> 
> What's amazing is that they had to do it because drivers do
> n't have the common sense to know when to call it a day.


Yeah only time I huffed it was Uber's quest during ACL, I was a mess the next day, they got their quest out of my ass, never again. #jerks


----------



## PoolMeOnce (Sep 9, 2016)

For some people, this just means 12 hours of Uber driving and 12 hours of Lyft.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

UberBeamer said:


> Excellent point. I hadn't thought about that and how it might impact saturation with other providers. It might end up being a boon for Lyft, Fasten, RideAustin, etc.


It might also hurt drivers who drive during the "peak" times. If the hours you can drive are limited one would assume most drivers would drive when they think they can make the most money. At the same time it might help those who drive during off peak times -- less competition.

My problem with it is very small: What if I decide I only want to drive one or two days a week but I want to pull a nightmare "18 hour hell day". Say it is very busy those one or two days and a waste on the other days in the area. I wouldn't really be able to do that now even though I'd probably be pretty safe since I would be fresh.

It would make far more sense from a saftey standpoint to limit it more in the way they do truckers. Without looking it up it is something like no more than 72 hours total "on duty" without a "36 hour reset" (iow a day off). Also no more than 11 hours driving without a 8 hour rest and no more than 14 hours "on duty" without a 8 hour rest. I really feel the "34 hour reset" and "72 hour" limit is more what is needed. Drivers doing 72 hours on duty a week need a good day off or else it is going to catch up to them. And I say this as a former cab driver who (long ago) once did a month with only two days off.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Really this changes nothing if driver is using both apps.

If a driver used to drive 18 hours a day, he still can without changing anything.

He'll be offline enough on each app while taking rides on the other app, that neither app will hit 12 hours.

Worry not people.
Uber on as usual.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

PoolMeOnce said:


> For some people, this just means 12 hours of Uber driving and 12 hours of Lyft.


I think one of the core problems here is that the driver pay is so low that people have to work 12+ hours a day to be sure they can pay their bills.



Cableguynoe said:


> Really this changes nothing if driver is using both apps.
> 
> If a driver used to drive 18 hours a day, he still can without changing anything.
> 
> ...


True but I can see them using this as an excuse to detect the other app being used though (to the point where you have to use another phone to get around it). Or to try to work together with Lyft to limit it.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I support this change.


----------



## tld17 (Aug 1, 2017)

So question if we are parked waiting for a ride with the app on or at home with the app on does that count or do we have to be driving


----------



## ALPHAZR1 (Feb 11, 2018)

Leo1983 said:


> Jesus, now I know where all my ignored rides go.





jgiun1 said:


> Good for you man......make that money!!!!





UberBeamer said:


> I'd totally do UberAmbulence. I bet the pax are more appreciative and tend not to complain much.


Well they maybe they would actually tip, if


tld17 said:


> So question if we are parked waiting for a ride with the app on or at home with the app on does that count or do we have to be driving


The first 5 mins will count. So if you are sitting st home (or in your car) for 1 hour with the driver app on you will lose 5 mins of available drive time. As long as the app doesnt detect you are driving, only the first 5 minutes are deducted from the 12 hours.


----------



## RaleighNick (Feb 18, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> What's amazing is that they had to do it because drivers don't have the common sense to know when to call it a day.


Or the ridiculously low rates strain drivers into over exerting themselves. But yeah I see your point.


----------



## tld17 (Aug 1, 2017)

Oh this is really not an issue then


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I support this change.


There is no change if you do Uber and Lyft.


----------



## UberwhoIaM (Apr 26, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> My all time high recorded shift. Lol
> 
> View attachment 204285


What app is that?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm someone who could drive 20 hours in a row. I wouldn't get tired until I am done driving because caffeine would keep me up. I could drive straight through from NYC to Miami for example.


----------



## ALPHAZR1 (Feb 11, 2018)

tld17 said:


> So question if we are parked waiting for a ride with the app on or at home with the app on does that count or do we have to be driving





tld17 said:


> Oh this is really not an issue then


No, it really is not. I dont know how hard you go, but I go really really really go after it hard when I drive, and it did not cause me problems or prevent me from hitting my goals.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

ALPHAZR1 said:


> The first 5 mins will count. So if you are sitting st home (or in your car) for 1 hour with the driver app on you will lose 5 mins of available drive time. As long as the app doesnt detect you are driving, only the first 5 minutes are deducted from the 12 hours.


After a trip, and you stop driving but are still online, the first 5 minutes of that stop also count towards the 12 hours. So 12 trips with 5 minutes of waiting until the next ping would be an hour towards the 12 that's not driving.


----------



## ALPHAZR1 (Feb 11, 2018)

UberHammer said:


> After a trip, and you stop driving but are still online, the first 5 minutes of that stop also count towards the 12 hours. So 12 trips with 5 minutes of waiting until the next ping would be an hour towards the 12 that's not driving.


Assuming you had to wait 5 minutes to get your next ride, which a lot of the times we do not have to wait that long. But your drive time would with and without riders in the car for those twelve rides would also be deducted. So my suggestion if you are getting low on hours, and you catch a ride to the middle of nowhere.
1) After the dropoff, turn the app off until you get back to a populated area. (Downside is not getting paid for a fare headed back into your city).
2) Turn your app off, and use a different app to get you a fare back to civilization. (Probably the best option).
3) After you drop off you rider in God's country, find somewhere as close as you can with a restroom, park there and leave the Uber app on, and wait til you get another rider.
( Problems with this, are you could get another rider taking you farther away, and you could be waiting a considerable amount if time waiting for your ride)

If* (and only if)* you have plenty of driving hours left leave it on and try to get a fare as quick as you can back to the city. I know that sounds a little inconvenient, *so * Im saying if you have multiple apps turn them on til u get back to the city, and eliminate as much lost drive time on the uber app as you can. _*(This is assuming you are trying to get a certain number of rides for quest).*__ The city I drive out of often takes me 30 to 45 minutes away multiple times a night. I find that if I am in the middle of nowhere, I log into the rider app, and see where other drivers (if any) are. When you get far out like that, there usually are few or no other drivers close by. This means you have a better chance to get a ride sooner. I usually never have to wait more than 10 mins for another ride under those conditions, and usually it doesnt take more than three rides to eventually get back to the city.

I hope this gives you some ideas. I am only telling what works best for me and my goals. So these may not work for you. After many attempts at different approaches to stay profitable, and this seems to be the best solution for me. I hate wasting time, I hate wasting gas, and I hate narrowing the profit margins. This does put us in a,little bit of a bind as to whats the best answer. I document everything in a log and after I drive for a weekend, I review it for potential dos and donts for next time . I or no one can tell you whats best for any situation,as each situation has far to many unique variables to truly and effectively strategize for . But I can absolutely tell you, there are enough options at our disposal, where this new policy will almost never come into play, and even if it does there are options even then. I guess if you are worried, the next time you work, check your available drivibg time after each ride. You will see very quickly that those 12 hours are more than enough. I hope this shines some light on the subject, good luck out there. Also I cant get the underline off, so my apologies for that._



jgiun1 said:


> Good for you man......make that money!!!!


Thanks bud. You got to try.



Cableguynoe said:


> There is no change if you do Uber and Lyft.


I agree, lots of options.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Rakos said:


> ABOUT TIME...!!!
> 
> oh...sorry I shouted...butt...
> 
> ...


nah..the next up relative thats sleeping in the trunk will take over the car and keep going for next 12 hours!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

empresstabitha said:


> *Uber is forcing six-hour rest breaks on busy US drivers
> To curb drowsy driving, the app goes offline after 12 hours on the road.*
> 
> 
> ...


Lies and more lies. A lot of drivers drive for both Uber and Lyft, so you can easily split your time between the two and drive up to 24-hours a day. And many will try, as they earn less than minimum-wage. Next article.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Leo1983 said:


> As independent contractors this should fall on the driver (business owner)
> This is just another example of drivers being employees.
> 
> Driving over 6 hours for any human being is criminal.


Self employed truck drivers are held to hours rules, it's not about employment status it's about safety.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> There is no change if you do Uber and Lyft.





ALPHAZR1 said:


> I agree, lots of options.


But I'm not talking about options after you hit 12 hours.

If you're going back and forth during the day you won't hit 12 hours on Uber or Lyft.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberBeamer said:


> I'd totally do UberAmbulence. I bet the pax are more appreciative and tend not to complain much.


No, they'd still order pool and be upset they were bleeding to death while you stopped to pick up another pax.


----------



## DoctorApple (Feb 13, 2018)

It’s about time they do this!!!!!!!! Stupid people working 24 hours for monkey money


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

This is nothing but good. So I'm surprised it got implemented. lol


----------



## MtnDrvr (Jan 3, 2018)

UberBeamer said:


> I'd totally do UberAmbulence. I bet the pax are more appreciative and tend not to complain much.


Drive in a ski town and you'll get your wish!


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> *Uber is forcing six-hour rest breaks on busy US drivers
> To curb drowsy driving, the app goes offline after 12 hours on the road.*
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously, who drives more than 12 hours straight? Put the meth pipe down and get some rest.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

empresstabitha said:


> *Uber is forcing six-hour rest breaks on busy US drivers
> To curb drowsy driving, the app goes offline after 12 hours on the road.*
> 
> 
> ...


FAIR PAY

FAIR PAY would eliminate Drivers HAVING TO OVERWORK JUST IN ORDER TO SURVIVE !

FAIR PAY UBER !

Try it . . .



BurgerTiime said:


> There's nothing stopping him/her from switching to another app and keep going.


Theres nothing stopping the " Part Time"

" SIDE HUSTLERS" from working a full day at their Jobs

Then coming out driving Uber EXHAUSTED !


----------



## MtnDrvr (Jan 3, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> Damn.. My record was 32.....couple 25-28 Saturdays... 47 is beast


I hit 48 NYE - No pool in my region. Great but long day.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CTK said:


> Self employed truck drivers are held to hours rules, it's not about employment status it's about safety.


Truck Drivers keep multiple Log Books also.


----------



## MtnDrvr (Jan 3, 2018)

corniilius said:


> Seriously, who drives more than 12 hours straight? Put the meth pipe down and get some rest.


12 hrs is a normal day. No coffee, energy drinks, or meth.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ALPHAZR1 said:


> Well I think it's safe to say no matter what, it will mean less drivers on the road overall at any given time. My hunch is that drivers will try to save their hours for traditionally busier times of day and and then log off for the slower periods. So if you're a full-time driver I imagine that would equate to more rides for you. And honestly this is not even going to affect 95% of drivers out there. It says 12 hours of drive time and that equates to many more hours than just 12. Unless you're circling the city looking for rides Non-Stop. It will be hard for most drivers to put in the number of hours it's going to require for this feature to put them out of service. Even if it does is only 6 hours, and then it resets.


More RECRUITING. !

For part timers
Exhausted from working all day at their jobs.



MtnDrvr said:


> 12 hrs is a normal day. No coffee, energy drinks, or meth.


Ive worked 40 hour days offshore before.

In the military . . . are you forced to put down your gun after 12 hours for a rest in the middle of a battle ?

Ill just go to my " Safe Space " for 6 hours . . .


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Truck Drivers keep multiple Log Books also.


not anymore. its elog now


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> My all time high recorded shift. Lol
> 
> View attachment 204285


I. Can't. Even.



jgiun1 said:


> I'm getting out when I see Uber funeral....a low income way to get those loved one's to the parlor


ROTFLMAO!



ALPHAZR1 said:


> The first 5 mins will count. So if you are sitting st home (or in your car) for 1 hour with the driver app on you will lose 5 mins of available drive time. As long as the app doesnt detect you are driving, only the first 5 minutes are deducted from the 12 hours.


Makes my head hurt, trying to understand that. Seriously, I don't know how anyone drives more than 4 hours a day.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

UberwhoIaM said:


> What app is that?


Google Maps, timeline


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

People work stupidly long hours because Uber keeps lowering pay/oversaturating markets and people need the extra hours to make ends meet. If drivers are having their hours cut, Uber should at least throw drivers a bone and freeze onboarding, stop lowering rates, etc.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

40% of drivers use uber more than 10 hours a day!

"The change won't affect most drivers, as over 60 percent don't use Uber more than 10 hours a day."


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

The more reason to cherry pick and make the most out of your time online, go ahead boys and cancel those shit trips.


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

I think it’s about time as it gets rid of those partners who keep the app on and sit at home in their underwear eating Doritos and playing video games while waiting to cherry pick surge orders or 45 min plus trips and stealing those from the partners who are actually out doing calls


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

evad77 said:


> I think it's about time as it gets rid of those partners who keep the app on and sit at home in their underwear eating Doritos and playing video games while waiting to cherry pick surge orders or 45 min plus trips and stealing those from the partners who are actually out doing calls


Drivers that sit around are not affected, we believe the timer only counts when moving. The drivers that sit around with app on are favored as they keep the surge away.

One unintended consequence would be drivers turning the app off not wanting the counter to run creating more surge.


----------



## Dixon (Jan 23, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Damn.. My record was 32.....couple 25-28 Saturdays... 47 is beast


 mine is 57


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberBeamer said:


> Excellent point. I hadn't thought about that and how it might impact saturation with other providers. It might end up being a boon for Lyft, Fasten, RideAustin, etc.


All it will do is destroy what little Primetime there is with Lyft. Drivers who haven't signed up for Lyft yet will figure out they can't drive 20 hours a day anymore just with Uber and will sign up for Lyft.



njn said:


> Drivers that sit around are not affected, we believe the timer only counts when moving. The drivers that sit around with app on are favored as they keep the surge away.
> 
> One unintended consequence would be drivers turning the app off not wanting the counter to run creating more surge.


But as soon as it hits 1.2 those ants will go online...


----------



## Spyglass67 (Feb 3, 2018)

Really 8 hours a day is pushing it...who drives more than 10 hours a day need a life...


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Spyglass67 said:


> Really 8 hours a day is pushing it...who drives more than 10 hours a day need a life...


or money..don't judge


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Mattio41 said:


> Personally, I dont see how they are going to get this to stick. The way they are doing it, is against how transportation laws are now written. Although I don't like lyfts method, they are doing it correctly. This is kind of Ubers way of trying to skirt the laws, that will ultimately get changed.


How so? DOT requires this for truck drivers --10 hour limit


----------



## WellX (Apr 5, 2016)

Im trying to understand how people can drive for peanuts more than 12 hours.
Its just a waste of time.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

First of all the only reason why any driver is working 12 or more hours is because of the low pay . Pay your drivers a living wage and there would be no driving over 12 hours . Problem solved .



WellX said:


> Im trying to understand how people can drive for peanuts more than 12 hours.
> Its just a waste of time.


To survive ! Not only the long hours but i drive 7 days a week .


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

MtnDrvr said:


> 12 hrs is a normal day. No coffee, energy drinks, or meth.


Damn how do you do it.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> How so? DOT requires this for truck drivers --10 hour limit


Let me be more specific. With the new DOT rules and reporting, Once you log on, your day has started. Whether you are sitting around waiting to get a load, or in this case a ride, the clock has started ticking. That is the way Lyft is doing it, which in my opinion is going to be the correct way.

What Uber is trying to do, is say that the clock is only ticking while there is an ass in your seat. So, hypothetically, you can still be on a 24 hour shift, if only 50% of the time you actually had a passanger in your seat. I believe it will be only a matter of time, before that gets changed to represent more like how Lyft is clocking you.


----------



## fwdmarch (Aug 28, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> FAIR PAY
> 
> FAIR PAY would eliminate Drivers HAVING TO OVERWORK JUST IN ORDER TO SURVIVE !
> 
> ...


The rates are fair pay. The the rates are high enough to attract enough drivers to meet the customers demands.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

empresstabitha said:


> *Uber is forcing six-hour rest breaks on busy US drivers
> To curb drowsy driving, the app goes offline after 12 hours on the road.*
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder who died.


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

MtnDrvr said:


> 12 hrs is a normal day. No coffee, energy drinks, or meth.


I've been known to work a 12 or 14 hour day on a Saturday. (I work both apps so it'll have no effect.)

Never understood how people get "tired" sitting in a chair turning a wheel. Least tiring thing I do. I get tired more watching tv on the couch.
But then again I'm not a 60 year old man who needs a nap after 3pm.

If you've already been sitting for your "five minutes" more reason to cherry pick closer rides after that.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

cratter said:


> I've been known to work a 12 or 14 hour day on a Saturday. (I work both apps so it'll have no effect.)
> 
> Never understood how people get "tired" sitting in a chair turning a wheel. Least tiring thing I do. I get tired more watching tv on the couch.
> But then again I'm not a 60 year old man who needs a nap after 3pm.
> ...


When your over 60...

You learn when to take those catnaps...8>)

Don't worry...you will learn one day...8>O

Rakos


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> It would make far more sense from a saftey standpoint to limit it more in the way they do truckers. Without looking it up it is something like no more than 72 hours total "on duty" without a "36 hour reset" (iow a day off). Also no more than 11 hours driving without a 8 hour rest and no more than 14 hours "on duty" without a 8 hour rest. I really feel the "34 hour reset" and "72 hour" limit is more what is needed. Drivers doing 72 hours on duty a week need a good day off or else it is going to catch up to them. And I say this as a former cab driver who (long ago) once did a month with only two days off.


Truck drivers may drive no more than 11 hours inside a 14 hour work day, which must include a 30 minute break inside the first 8 hours (30 min break resets the 8 hour clock, so smart drivers start it after 5.5 hours on duty). Also, they may have no more than 70 hours in a rolling 8 day period or 60 hours during a rolling 7 day period (7 day a week company or 6 day a week company) 34 hours consecutively off duty or in the sleeper resets all clocks, 10 hours off duty/sleeper resets all but the 60 or 70 hour clock.

Sound complicated? That's the Federal government for you. If you cut out the weekly clocks, the 14 hour rule and 30 minute break, the 11 hours driving followed by 10 hours off line makes a great deal of sense. That's a great deal more restrictive than what Uber just implemented.

There are more complicated rules, like the split8... 2 hours off duty/sleeper and 8 hours in sleeper with work between them...or 8 hours and 2 hours with work between them. The 14 hour clock pauses during the 8 hours in sleeper.

I have 4 years experience driving a semi, 1 year teaching others how to do the same.

If this action by Uber helps to keep the government from making "common sense legislation", it is better for drivers, passengers, and the universe in general.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

No


Trebor said:


> I wonder who died.


 No one in Corporate . . . .

Yet . . .


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

UberBeamer said:


> I think therein lies the problem. People who will convince themselves they are not tired when they really are. I can certainly perceive a delayed reaction time after more than 8 hours on the road. That's partially physical, but mostly mental. It takes a lot of concentration to drive in a city. Anyone who says that takes less energy than sitting on the couch watching TV is fooling themselves and probably does need rules like this to keep them safe.


Your age and how much sleep one had the day before plays a big role. Everyone is different. Some people can run marathons fairly easily while others have trouble running one mile. I'm in my thirties. Drive in the same small city for the past 15 years and know every rode and stop sign by heart. I could probably drive it while sleeping. Driving is relaxing for me. You might think its exhausting and stressful. I sometimes drive around for fun. Again everyone is different. Some peoples mental muscle is stronger than others. If I start driving at 8 am, no way I'm exhausted by 8 pm(I take plenty of gas station/bathroom/lunch breaks). I'd gladly take a "delayed reaction" test. Highly likely the times would be insignificantly different to put anyone at risk. I've driven tired before, not for uber. I pull over on the interstate rest areas. Stop and take a nap in my vehicle. I don't try and convince myself I'm not tired.

I'm not against the rule, but to say "12 hour of driving" is somehow crazy dangerous to everyone is laughable. I can see interstate driving being different in that you are going faster and its easier to fall asleep by road hypnosis (just like when I sit on the couch mindlessly watch tv).


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

cratter said:


> I'm not against the rule, but to say "12 hour of driving" is somehow crazy dangerous to everyone is laughable.


I kind of agree. I think most people could pull a 12-14 hour shift pretty safely for a day or two. Where it gets bad I think is when one continues doing 12-14 hour shifts everyday for weeks or months. I saw this as a cab driver and I would notice people sleeping in the cab on stands and just seeming run down or exhausted. I would also notice people getting in accidents because they were less alert and their reaction times were down. 12 hours three days a week is one thing. 12 hours a day six days a week for six months is another.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

UberBeamer said:


> I do think it's a good thing overall. I know I'm feeling pretty worn out long before 12 hours. And that's including any time I was stopped.
> 
> I just wonder how it's going to impact the number of drivers out on the streets at certain times. It seems it could go either way.


I don't think you'll notice any difference. Very few driver work more than 12 hours a day and they should be off the road anyway



UberBeamer said:


> I'd totally do UberAmbulence. I bet the pax are more appreciative and tend not to complain much.


Sometimes they scream the whole trip. Believe me, I felt sorry for that guy. I don't know how he was able to walk to the car.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> It might also hurt drivers who drive during the "peak" times. If the hours you can drive are limited one would assume most drivers would drive when they think they can make the most money. At the same time it might help those who drive during off peak times -- less competition.
> 
> My problem with it is very small: What if I decide I only want to drive one or two days a week but I want to pull a nightmare "18 hour hell day". Say it is very busy those one or two days and a waste on the other days in the area. I wouldn't really be able to do that now even though I'd probably be pretty safe since I would be fresh.
> 
> It would make far more sense from a saftey standpoint to limit it more in the way they do truckers. Without looking it up it is something like no more than 72 hours total "on duty" without a "36 hour reset" (iow a day off). Also no more than 11 hours driving without a 8 hour rest and no more than 14 hours "on duty" without a 8 hour rest. I really feel the "34 hour reset" and "72 hour" limit is more what is needed. Drivers doing 72 hours on duty a week need a good day off or else it is going to catch up to them. And I say this as a former cab driver who (long ago) once did a month with only two days off.


They don't count the time if you sit still more than 5 minutes. Unless your area is busier than mine, it would take maybe 18 hours in the car to equal 12 hours driving



SurgeWarrior said:


> nah..the next up relative thats sleeping in the trunk will take over the car and keep going for next 12 hours!


The only ones in my trunk are dead



MtnDrvr said:


> 12 hrs is a normal day. No coffee, energy drinks, or meth.


What about cocaine?



Cableguynoe said:


> But I'm not talking about options after you hit 12 hours.
> 
> If you're going back and forth during the day you won't hit 12 hours on Uber or Lyft.


Only if you remember to turn the other app off



evad77 said:


> I think it's about time as it gets rid of those partners who keep the app on and sit at home in their underwear eating Doritos and playing video games while waiting to cherry pick surge orders or 45 min plus trips and stealing those from the partners who are actually out doing calls


No it doesn't. Sitting still doesn't count towards driving time, unless it's less than five minutes (so sitting at stop lights counts towards driving time)



cratter said:


> I've been known to work a 12 or 14 hour day on a Saturday. (I work both apps so it'll have no effect.)
> 
> Never understood how people get "tired" sitting in a chair turning a wheel. Least tiring thing I do. I get tired more watching tv on the couch.
> But then again I'm not a 60 year old man who needs a nap after 3pm.
> ...


Your eyes are extremely inefficient. They use up to 90% of your energy while driving


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Rat said:


> Only if you remember to turn the other app off


Anyone who uses both apps regularly learns to turn the other app off automatically.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Anyone who uses both apps regularly learns to turn the other app off automatically.


I know from personal experience you are mistaken


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Rat said:


> I know from personal experience you are mistaken


I am? 
So you haven't learned to go offline on the other app as soon as you accept a ride?

What is it you're struggling with?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I am?
> So you haven't learned to go offline on the other app as soon as you accept a ride?
> 
> What is it you're struggling with?


Alziemers ? No, I leave both apps on until I actually pic up the pax.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Federal laws dictate. Uber is finally compliant. It should help with saturation because you have to plan your driving a little more carefully and proper clock management


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> Boss lol


you mean ant?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

If a cop, or some transportation authority, pulled us over and checked our log to determine if we drove over the hourly time limit, that's one thing. But Uber is not a transportation agency or authority. Uber is an app. Uber is not my employer. How much is the Federal government paying Uber to police, and enforce Federal law? 

I follow NV state law. (Max 16 hrs driving in 24 hr period, Max 12 hrs driving with pax)
So now Uber, still not my employer, is telling me I need to change my style of driving? Telling me how to run my business?
Outrageous!

Don't talk about safety being the reason. Most drivers drive part time and have other "real" jobs.
Someone works for 8 hrs at their "real" job, then drives Uber for 12 hrs. So that person is legal and safe? Give me a break.
Is Uber's next move, ask each driver how many hours they work each day at other jobs, and deduct those hours from the 12 allowed?

The IRS gets Uber to add in-app tipping, so tips can be documented and therefore taxed, and now this.
When does the over-reaching end?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

They didn't do this for Safety. They did this because their insurance costs are sky high. I'm pretty sure that also why some people are getting mysteriously deactivated as well. They are to high risk for Uber to insure.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

dirtylee said:


> They didn't do this for Safety. They did this because their insurance costs are sky high. I'm pretty sure that also why some people are getting mysteriously deactivated as well. They are to high risk for Uber to insure.


You know with the driver data histories...

That they have amassed over the years...

I'd be willing to bet that they..

Have developed an algo that...

Analyzes driver's patterns to see...

Which ones are more of a liability...

And deactivate based on that score...8>O

Rakos


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

I love the 14 hour rule with lyft. That's plenty of time to make it happen out there.


----------



## Kidboca (Jun 24, 2017)

I from Toronto I only do select and xl
A lot of time is more waiting time 
I still do extremely well under 10hrs thu


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Really this changes nothing if driver is using both apps.
> 
> If a driver used to drive 18 hours a day, he still can without changing anything.
> 
> ...


And have some redbull on uber


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> My all time high recorded shift. Lol
> 
> View attachment 204285


I wish I had a tracker for my 26 hr New year's



FormerTaxiDriver said:


> 31 trips
> 
> I ended up in Zombie Mode trying to meet a deadline.
> 
> ...


This is my all time longest week to date


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Hogg said:


> They also encourage dangerous driving with their quest promotions.
> 
> I got one last week with four hours notice before it started. They wanted me to complete 65 trips in 30 hours.


At least you still have promotions. In Colorado there are no more trip challenges and we are now on the consecutive boost program.

(3 trips in a row, must accept all trips and no cancel except for rider no shows. If you complete the 3 trips successfully, you get between $4 @ $9)

As for surge....few and far between and low mulipiers.


----------



## WellX (Apr 5, 2016)

moJohoJo said:


> First of all the only reason why any driver is working 12 or more hours is because of the low pay . Pay your drivers a living wage and there would be no driving over 12 hours . Problem solved .
> 
> To survive ! Not only the long hours but i drive 7 days a week .


Just find another job, problem solved.


----------



## Driver Ed (Dec 24, 2017)

*This 'policy' sounds senseless. *

*It suggests that a Driver could be recharged and ready to drive another 12 hr shift with less than 4 hrs sleep in between. How does a 6 hr beak translate into 'less than 4 hrs sleep'? *

*Well, during that 6 hrs there would likely be the need for a real meal and a shower. Maybe do a load of laundry, feed the dog, walk the dog. exercise, watch the news, check email, etc etc, real LIFE stuff.*

*This idea sucks. It's worse than having a driver extend a shift to 15 hrs.*



UBERPROcolorado said:


> At least you still have promotions. In Colorado there are no more trip challenges and we are now on the consecutive boost program.
> 
> (3 trips in a row, must accept all trips and no cancel except for rider no shows. If you complete the 3 trips successfully, you get between $4 @ $9)
> 
> As for surge....few and far between and low mulipiers.


*Surges typically don't last too long. As drivers show up in a surge area the surge is reduced exponentially. Surges are mythical at best. Even a a 2x surge that's a multiple of twice the value of a low priced fare. It doesn't add up to much. A 1.2x surge only adds $2 to a $10 fare - $2 is a downpayment on a cup of coffee at Starbucks.*


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

glad a lot of you are drivers not doctors...

they started the consecutive ride promos here because high cancel rates because only one ride worth it all the others get cancelled if you smart...

if youre driving for pings you doing it wrong you should probably quit pings from the house only or quit its designed for you to fail so 96% do you have to be blessed with location, vehicle type, & not have another job to succeed


----------



## YellowMonkey (Feb 7, 2018)

Rakos said:


> ABOUT TIME...!!!
> 
> oh...sorry I shouted...butt...
> 
> ...


LOL...you do realize, considering over 60% of drivers don't work over 10hr days....it's not going to reduce driver saturation.

Plus, 12hr then 6hr break....drivers can easily be logged on 12hr(on), 6hr(off), 6hr(on)= 18hrs out of 24hr day. So again, explain how this alleviates driver saturation?

Nice try though lol


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

You know it's strange....8>O

Butt...I have had the best weekend....

Fishing for fares and such...

In many months....wonder why....8>)

Only problem now is....

How long the temp increase will last....

Not long I'm afraid....8>(

Rakos









I'm having another...8>)


----------



## gizmotheboss (Jul 5, 2017)

I believe drivers should be enforced to take a one hour break after every six hours of driving and no more diving time than a total of 10 hours of driving time per 24 hour clock. I equate any License diver on the road as a License to carry a gun and both can be just as dangerous


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

gizmotheboss said:


> I believe drivers should be enforced to take a one hour break after every six hours of driving and no more diving time than a total of 10 hours of driving time per 24 hour clock. I equate any License diver on the road as a License to carry a gun and both can be just as dangerous


You want ENFORCED "safety" rules?

Read what happens when the government enforces hours of service:

https://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/regulations/hours-service/summary-hours-service-regulations

That is what truck drivers must know and live. How would you like to see $1000 go away because you did not go offline for 30 minutes or more in your first 8 hours? Oh, you had a lunch break, and 2 stretch breaks but you stayed online...or your lunch break was 29 minutes, 58 seconds of offline.

I have had a 29 minute break followed by 3 minutes of driving followed by a 30 minute break. I was mad at myself all day after that.

Do not ask for the Federal government to ENFORCE when, where and how long you need to rest.

Also, don't shoot yourself in the foot.

Also don't cut off your nose.

Also don't call in an air strike on your own position.

Also don't call the cops to help your with your misbehaving minor children.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

What if a rider request a multi state ride and the timer runs out in the middle of nowhere? Will the app deny that request to begin with?


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

empresstabitha said:


> *Uber is forcing six-hour rest breaks on busy US drivers
> To curb drowsy driving, the app goes offline after 12 hours on the road.*
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone driving 12 hours a day has made poor life decisions


----------



## MtnDrvr (Jan 3, 2018)

KMANDERSON said:


> Damn how do you do it.


Good health, good diet, good attitude


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

I hope they go to 8 hour shifts with 16 hours forced rest. This will cause More surges and will equal more money! 

Of course, If all drivers stopped driving constantly and stopped accepting bs minimum fare trips, we wouldn't need forced rest, and we would all make more money. So Use your heads people! Quantity doesn't equal Quality


----------

